# Best place to get long valve presta tubes



## cpferg (Sep 5, 2004)

I am getting sick of paying $5 Plus per long valve presta tube. Has anyone found any good location on line to get these for cheeper? I couldn't see anything on ebay or the normal sites.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I got mine at the Performance shop for $2.99 ea. I have one that I haven't ridden at all, so if you want to trade for a new short-stem presta, I'd be happy to trade ya. I got all long-stem tubes without realizing they were long-valve. I have no need for them with my rims.

Oh yeah, I live near Boulder, CO.


----------



## cpferg (Sep 5, 2004)

Enviro Mental said:


> I got mine at the Performance shop for $2.99 ea. I have one that I haven't ridden at all, so if you want to trade for a new short-stem presta, I'd be happy to trade ya. I got all long-stem tubes without realizing they were long-valve. I have no need for them with my rims.
> 
> Oh yeah, I live near Boulder, CO.


Thx that's a great price, I had looked there earlier but missed that price. Thx


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Supergo in Westminister*



cpferg said:


> Thx that's a great price, I had looked there earlier but missed that price. Thx


88th and Wadsworth. It's actually on 88th st just east off Wadsworth. The AZ store has ton of them and I accidently bought one by mistake. I'm sure Westminister has them too.


----------

